# How to make cheater dentil



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Usually I make dentil as a tooth. There is a tooth and then there is a full space. I needed to copy a dentil that was made with a radial arm saw with a dado head. Or at least I assume that is the way it was made.

I don't have a RAS so I made a router jig to do the dentil.

This is the dentil I needed to copy, I made the other moldings in the stack too.









I made a small router jig using my Colt router and a 3/4" straight bit.



























And a short video of the jig in use


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that is some good thinking, I have made that exact type dental but I used a dado. Thanks for the neat idea.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Did you do it on the TS or on a RAS?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had to do it on the RAS because I don't have enough room to do it on the table saw. I wish I had known the way you do it back then, that would have saved a lot of trouble. I looked back at some pictures of the dental and my spacing wasn't as wide as yours though.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job Leo...thanks for the tip.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

jiju1943 said:


> I had to do it on the RAS because I don't have enough room to do it on the table saw. I wish I had known the way you do it back then, that would have saved a lot of trouble. I looked back at some pictures of the dental and my spacing wasn't as wide as yours though.


Just have to use a different router bit. I chose the Colt because it was small. And I'm pretty sure that 3/4" is the wides bit I can use with a 1/4" shaft. If you need wider you would have to make it a two pass process. Narrower is just a skinnier bit. This is probably a one time jig. It is setup for 3 1/2" material and I used 2P-10 superglue to adhere the back leg on. Used the same glue to put the keyway stop in the angled slot too. Love that glue.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Just have to use a different router bit. I chose the Colt because it was small. And I'm pretty sure that 3/4" is the wides bit I can use with a 1/4" shaft. If you need wider you would have to make it a two pass process. Narrower is just a skinnier bit. This is probably a one time jig. It is setup for 3 1/2" material and I used 2P-10 superglue to adhere the back leg on. Used the same glue to put the keyway stop in the angled slot too. Love that glue.:thumbsup:


Leo, we appreciate that good information, I will try to make one of the jigs. I have several of the small trimmers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Usually I make dentil as a tooth. There is a tooth and then there is a full space. I needed to copy a dentil that was made with a radial arm saw with a dado head. Or at least I assume that is the way it was made.
> 
> I don't have a RAS so I made a router jig to do the dentil.


I do them on a RAS. A slight bit of fraying. Your jig seems to work good. It's these types of details that made me want to convert a RAS into a radial arm router (RAR).












 







.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I've done dentils on both a TS and router tables by making a jig like I was making box joints except it doesn't need to be 100% perfect because nothing is going to interlock. I've attached a pic from my home of the dentils I did for the entire house.


----------

